# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  عجائب ولطائف وطرائف  من سير العلماء المتقدمين

## زوجة وأم

السـلام عليكم

إذا كان هناك موضوع مشابه لهذا قد سبق كتابته  في المنتدى، فأرجو دمج موضوعي معه.




من سيرة الإمام الحافظ *عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي* رحمه الله (متوفي 280 هـ) :


*يحكي محمد بن يوسف القطان النيسابوري: * *أن أبا الحسن الطرائفي لما رحل إلى عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي فقدم هراة دخل عليه* 
*فقال له عثمان: متى قدمت هذا البلد ؟*
*فأراد أن يقول أمس فقال: قدمت غدا* 
* فقال له عثمان: فأنت إذا في الطريق بعد !*



*قال  أحمد بن محمد بن عبدوس: لما أردت الخروج إلى عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي أتيت أبا بكر محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة فسألته أن يكتب لي إليه فكتب إليه فدخلت هراة غرة شهر ربيع الأول من سنة ثمانين ومائتين وقصدت عثمان بن سعيد وأوصلت إليه كتاب أبي بكر فقرأ الكتاب ورحب بي وأدناني وسأل عن أخبار أبي بكر محمد بن إسحاق 
ثم قال لي: يا فتى متى قدمت ؟
قلت: غدا 
قال: يا بني فارجع إليهم فإنك تقدم غدا 
فسودت 
ثم قال لي: لا تخجل يا بني فإني أقمت في بلدكم سنتين فكان مشايخكم إذ ذاك يحتملون عني مثل هذا 

 
قال  عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي: أنا أبي محمد بن الحسين بن عمرو السجزي - وكان قد كتب عن يزيد بن هارون وجعفر بن عون - فقال: يا أبا سعيد إنهم يجيئوني فيسألوني أن أحدثهم وأنا أخشى أن لا يسعني ردهم 
قال عثمان: فقلت له: ولم ؟
قال: يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجم بلجام من نار يوم القيامة / ح / 
فقلت له:  أنت لا تحسن إنما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من سئل عن علم يعلمه، وأنت لا تعلمه 

* 

(المصدر: تاريخ مدينة دمشق لأبي القاسم هبة الله)

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
جوزيت خيرًا على ما أفدتنا به من نقل طريف وقيِّم..
إذا كنت اعتمدت على طبعة "دار الفكر" لتاريخ دمشق، فهي محشوَّة بتحريفات الجاهل الذي أشرف عليها...




> قال  عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي: أنا أبي محمد بن الحسين بن عمرو السجزي - وكان قد كتب عن يزيد بن هارون وجعفر بن عون - فقال: [color=darkred]يا أبا سعيد إنهم يجيئوني فيسألوني أن أحدثهم وأنا أخشى أن لا يسعني ردهم (...) [/right]


"أنا أبي" في هذا الموضع لا تستقيم، ولا معنى لها... اللهمَّ إلا إذا كانت لغة ابن عساكر في حجم عقل الذي حرَّف كتابه وزعم ذلك تحقيقًا!
والصواب، والله أعلم: "أتاني محمد بن الحسين بن عمرو السجزي".

----------


## زوجة وأم

صحيح كان الإعتماد على طبعة دار الفكر وجزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه

ويظهر أنه كما قلت، أن الكلمة هي "أتاني"، فقد وجدتها هكذا في سير أعلام النبلاء:

قال أحمد بن محمد بن الازهر: سمعت عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي يقول: أتاني محمد بن الحسين السجزي، وكان قد كتب عن يزيد بن هارون، وجعفر بن عون، فقال: يا أبا سعيد ! إنهم يجيؤوني، فيسألوني أن أحدثهم، وأنا أخشى أن لا يسعني ردهم. (13 / 322)

----------


## زوجة وأم

من سيرة الإمام اللغوي ابن الأعرابي أبو عبد الله محمد بن زياد (توفي 231 هـ) :


قال أبو بكر الزبيدي الأندلسي في طبقاته: (ص 196-197)
حدثنا أحمد بن سعيد ، حدثنا أبو جعفر أحمد بن محمد الطحاوي ، حدثنا أحمد بن أبي عمران ، قال : 
كنت عند أبي أيوب أحمد بن محمد بن شجاع، وقد تخلّف في منزله، فبعث غلاما إلى أبي عبد الله بن الأعرابي صاحب الغريب، يسأله المجيء إليه ، فعادَ إليه الغلامُ ، فقال : قد سألته ذلك 
فقال لي : عندي قومٌ من الأعْراب ، فإذا قضيت أرَبِي (1) معهُم أتيتُ ؛ 
قال الغلام: وما رأيتُ عنده أحدا؛ ً إلا أنَّ بين يديه كتباً ينظر فيها، فينظر في هذا مرة وفي هذا مرة . ثم ما شَعَرْنا حتىجاء 

فقال له أبو أيوب : يا أبا عبد الله، سبحان الله العظيم ! تخلّفتَ عنا، وحرمتنا الأنس بك، ولقد قال لي الغلام: إنه ما رأى عندك أحدا، وقد قلتَ له: أنا مع قوم من الأعراب، فإذا قضيتُ أربي معهم أتيت؛ فقال:
لنا جلساءُ ما نمَلُّ حديثَهُم *** ألبَّاءُ (2) مأْمونُون غَيْباً ومشهدايُفيدوننا من علمهم مثلَ ما مَضَى ** وعَقْلاً وتأْدِيباً ورأْيًا مسدّدابلا فِتنَةٍ تُخْشَى ولا سوء عِشْرةٍ ** ولا نَتَّقِي منهم لسانًا ولا يدافَإنْ قُلْتَ أمواتٌ فما أنت كَاذِبٌ ** وإن قُلتَ أحياءٌ فَلَست مُفَنَّدا(3)  


____________________
(1) في كتاب العين للخليل: 
الإرب: الحاجة المهمة. يقال: ما إرْبُك إلى هذا الأمر أي: [ ما ] حاجتك إليه. والإربَة والأرب والمأربةُ أيضا.ً
(2) في الصحاح للجوهري: واللبيب: العاقل، والجمع أَلِبَّاءُ.(3) في المحكم والمحيط الأعظم لابن سيده: الفَنَدُ : الخَرَفُ ، وإِنْكارُ العَقْلٍ من الهَرَمِ أو المَرَضِ ، وقد يُسْتَعْمَلُ في غيرِ الكِبَرِ ، وأَصْلُه في الكَبَرِ ، وقد أَفْنَدَ ....| وشَيْخٌ مُفَنَّدٌ...

----------


## زوجة وأم

ذكر الإمام الحافظ ابن الصلاح في ترجمة:   أحمد بن محمد ابن سعيد ، أبو سعيد بن أبي بكر بن أبي عثمان الحيري النيسابوري:

قال الحاكم : وسمعته (أي أبو سعيد) يقول :

أضافنا أبو بكر محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة ، فقال : أي حلاوة نتخذ لكم ؟ اشتهوا ما شئتم
فسكتوا 
فقال لي : يا أبا سعيد ، ما تختار من الحلاوات: الفالوذ ، أو الخبيص ، أو العصيدة ؟ 
فقلت : كلها  
فقال للطباخ : امتثل ما قاله أبو سعيد . 


المصدر: طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية لابن الصلاح

----------


## زوجة وأم

رحلة جمعت بين المحامد: الطبري - وابن خزيمة - والمروزي - والروياني   (رابط  القصة)




.

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

بارك الله فيكِ أختنا الفاظلة

----------


## حمد

> (3) في المحكم والمحيط الأعظم لابن سيده: الفَنَدُ : الخَرَفُ ، وإِنْكارُ العَقْلٍ من الهَرَمِ أو المَرَضِ ، وقد يُسْتَعْمَلُ في غيرِ الكِبَرِ ، وأَصْلُه في الكَبَرِ ، وقد أَفْنَدَ ....| وشَيْخٌ مُفَنَّدٌ...





> وقال *الأصمعي* *:* *إذا كثر كلام الرجل من خرف ، فهو المفند ...*


http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...%D9%81&ct=clnk

----------

